# Hospitals



## EvermenEXE (Jan 10, 2014)

So my main character worked at the bio-maintenance department of a hospital, unfortunately all I can really find out beyond the basic job work is that the department is usually in a basement.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 10, 2014)

EvermenEXE said:


> So my main character worked at the bio-maintenance department of a hospital, unfortunately all I can really find out beyond the basic job work is that the department is usually in a basement.



This? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biomedical_Equipment_Technician

Basically, they run around and fix/diagnose problems with biomedical equipment. Generally equipped with lots of esoteric electrician's tools and the like. Calibration is a big deal, too. Every piece of equipment that measures something must be calibrated appropriately and to the appropriate quality standards. They'll all be trackable and have stickers on the side or numbers that can be looked up to show their current calibration dates and information. Also, some equipment may require operating hardware updates that can be done by techs.


----------



## dvspec (Apr 7, 2014)

One of my best friends does this for a living.  He is a special case, but has talked about repairing locks, running computer cables, working on printers, fixing computers and doing CPR, knowing him, probably in the same day.  PM me for more info.


----------

